# AI'ing Goats



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 14, 2016)

We bought a buck in early September of '15 to breed our does to, and in January (2016), after we were almost positive all three of our does were bred, we posted him for sale on Craigslist, Facebook, etc. We couldn't keep him with our other goats because we were planning to keep a few of his offspring, and we don't have the fencing to anyway.
Right now we have yet to sell him (probably because this is the worst time to sell a buck!).
We don't want to have this same problem next year, so, I was thinking that this fall we could maybe have our local(ish) vets AI them (if they do this kind of stuff).

What are your thoughts on this? Do you (or anyone you know) have your goats AI'd?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

We have gotten a semen tank and an AI kit now.
We went to a semen collection event this fall ran by a company called Biogen and had 2 of our bucks collected and bought some semen from a couple of nice bucks.  That's also where we bought the AI kit from.
By the time we went down that road it ended up being to late to do the girls of ours that we really wanted to do, so we are more geared up to start AI next fall.
I did contact a fellow who lives around the corner from me who had stopped to ask about buying a buck from me.  He had basically bought a couple of does from an auction for $35 each so when I told him he could have this one buck for $250 he passed.  So, I asked him if he would let us try to AI his two goats with some of the semen from our bucks and he said sure.  Both of them are pregnant, so not bad for a first try.

Now to your situation, I don't really know of vets that offer AI and/or would keep semen for this.  I think there are some AI tech's that do cows for folks, and may keep semen, or will accept semen if you order it from somewhere like Select Sires

But, Biogen sells goat semen and there are a number of farms that sell it directly.  But, you would have to invest in a semen tank for storage.

ETA:
I'm going to do  AI and I have 7 bucks and will probably be retaining a buck kid from this year.  I hope to sell 2 of my current bucks though and keep 6


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2016)

WHEW... six bucks!  I've got 5 right now and am thinking I need to cut down by at least... ehhh...not gonna happen, lol!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2016)

All of our cows are AI'd (too dangerous having a bull around). "Our" AI guy lives about half an hour away, and when we order the semen it goes to him (he has his own semen tank). 

My Mom thinks I shouldn't be worrying about this right now because we still have 3-4 months before we need to be seriously thinking about breeding all the goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 19, 2016)

Is your buck still running with the does? 

I have heard that myotonic/fainting goats cycle year round. You don't want to breed them right after kidding. Also, you don't want his daughters getting bred early either- it's a nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, he is. Nobody wants him! We should've had him castrated when the vets were here last week.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 19, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> WHEW... six bucks!  I've got 5 right now and am thinking I need to cut down by at least... ehhh...not gonna happen, lol!



I may get the oldest one castrated
I hate to sell him to anyone he isn't great by any means 78 on his LA
He's a sweet guy though may just feed him for no purpose
Another reason why I'm not getting rich farming goats
Last time our vet was here he said you still have him?
Yeah we can't find a buyer
He said they have a sale every Wed in Smithfield
I can't sell him at an auction


----------



## babsbag (Apr 19, 2016)

@OneFineAcre   I know you got your tank from a family member but was it still charged or had it been dry? Someone not to let them go dry and the one I am thinking of buying is dry right now.

What is in the kit? And good job for a first try.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I may get the oldest one castrated
> I hate to sell him to anyone he isn't great by any means 78 on his LA
> He's a sweet guy though may just feed him for no purpose
> Another reason why I'm not getting rich farming goats
> ...



Hmmmm, feed a goat that isn't producing?   Nah - never do that here, lol!  Actually, I've got, ahem, a few 'retired' does.  I've got three very senior does (two 12, one 14!) who are not going anywhere.  They can draw their last breath here. 

When I used to show my pygmy goats the wether class was usually set up as a jackpot class.  Someone with a really nice wether could come home with some decent cash.  

Or, they do make really good showmanship goats too.  Maybe some 4-H child would appreciate him in that capacity?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre   I know you got your tank from a family member but was it still charged or had it been dry? Someone not to let them go dry and the one I am thinking of buying is dry right now.
> 
> What is in the kit? And good job for a first try.



The tank hadn't been charged in years.  As long as it isn't cracked or anything and holds nitrogen it should be fine.
The kit comes in a case.  It's got everything in it.  AI Gun, Thaw unit, with digital thermometer, speculum, speculum light, warming pad, straw cutter, even has practice straws, sterile lubricant.  It was $200 from Biogen.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks.  I will taking it to get charged before I buy it so hopefully it is ok.  I will have to look up the kit and see if they have them online.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 20, 2016)

I had previously looked at some other companies and prices were all over the place.  OFA was right on with the price.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/kits.html


----------

